# I'm looking for travelmates Perth -> Broome -> Perth end of June



## couguar (Jun 2, 2009)

Hi there!

I'm a 22 years old swiss student who study english in Perth for 1 month. I would like to go to Broome end of June. I'm 2 weeks on holidays between the 20th of June and the 4th of July 2009.

I speak french, german and english as well. 

If someone or a group of people is interesting in hiring a car to go there, it will be nice. If somebody have his/her own car, I'm able to share all the costs.

Mail me if you're interested!

Sam


----------

